# Adult Titles on DOD?



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

My mom was telling me that she was looking through the new releases and kept coming across adult titles. She said it only happens on one of her TVs and the onDemand menu looks different. Are there really adult titles on demand?? I don't believe her... told her to send me a cell phone picture of the titles.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never seen any, but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

There's a few "adult" titles on Showtime and The Movie Channel's on demand. It's mostly those cheesy late night flicks.


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Gary. I'm sure that's what she was seeing.


----------



## DiSH Defector (May 4, 2008)

DesertFlyer said:


> My mom was telling me that she was looking through the new releases and kept coming across adult titles. She said it only happens on one of her TVs and the onDemand menu looks different. Are there really adult titles on demand?? I don't believe her... told her to send me a cell phone picture of the titles.


Adult DOD *is* coming soon. No pun intended.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=161918


----------

